# 14 month-old tires really easily!!



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

I'm not complaining but I am really surprised how easily my 14 month-old V has been getting tired. Five minutes of fetching and he's good- seriously? It's warm but not so warm- 65 - 70 degrees this morning. Is this normal?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I would suggest that if you have noticed that he is tiring easily you should have your vet check him out - just in case. That will give you peace of mind :-\ :-\


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

??? Tired? Bored and uninterested is more likely - *if he is healthy*. 

Mine is 15 months as well, he thinks chasing balls is a chore. Chasing rabbits is fun and much more engaging.... Even after a bike ride.


----------



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

Well, I think he is really happy- lots of smiling, tail wagging etc. He LOVES retrieving a ball or playing frisbee but I'm surprised it only takes 5- 10- 30 minutes until he just wants to chill and will go to sleep when we go home. His appetite is good, drinks water, poops normal etc. Someone said flea collars can cause allergies in dogs but I would think this would be more drastic. I'll take him to the vet to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

go to the vet!!! i would go now! just get a check up, it so worth it. we found out a few weeks ago our 6 month old V has valve dysplasia, and if something is wrong the sooner the better!! I don't want to freak you out, but definitely go for peace of mind!! tiring and coughing and weird things like that could be from internal organs, and you don't want to mess around with that because its serious business!!

Good luck, I hope he's just bored!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

How often do you exercise him? When Riley is in top condition, we do about 2 hours of (running) off-leash exercise per day. You really have to take them out into open spaces where they can run and explore. A backyard is boring once they've seen it every day for months and months. Take him out into a big, grassy field and watch him come to life!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Miles,

In my mind, the change in activity is really what to look for. I think it is a good idea to get him checked out if you are worried. Once we condition these dogs for more, they tend to need more as well. 

5 minutes, however, if all is good lucky you? If you take him to a dog beach/field/off leash hiking trail, does he still tire after 5 minutes? I would think that would be a cause for concern. From everything I've read on the forum, tiring after so little time is abnormal. 

Hopefully you have a calm V on your hands. I'd love it if you updated us post vet visit. Hoping all is well!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I think My V is that way, I started him training in a 10 acre field from 16 weeks. he ran and loved it. At about 9 monthes he just walks and chews grass, I even have other Vizsla friends bring there dogs out to field, they are crazy chasing trash birds all over. Rojo is bored in a few minutes. I think its normal. When he goes to his trainer and gets live pigeons he is an animal wont stop searching long after are 1hr session is over. I can hardly get him to quit and get in the truck.


----------



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

Just as an update- I took Miles to the vet today and everything was fine. She checked him and said it is just the heat- someone else told me dogs will get tired very quickly if they're really running in weather over 13 degrees C/55 F- seems cool to me. He always was relatively chill for a Vizsla- the breeders said he was the most calm of the 9 puppies.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Miles,
Did your Vet perform a Thyroid test? Many vets don't include this in an examination.
We have seen several instances of lethargy and when tested the dogs have a low thyroid level. It is not uncommon in the breed.
It is an easily managed condition, a daily pill and the energy levels rebound quickly. 
Ken


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

If your dogs are having a hard time in the heat try taking them swimming and having them fetch something (frisbee, king) in the water. It tires them out and they stay cool.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Exactly what I would suggest, My Vizsla is 14 months and runs around like crazy,I am lucky as she loves swimming so when its real hot and we are going for a long walk of one hour or longer the first thing I do is throw a ball into the water just to get her soaking wet, she will then walk with no overheating problems.
only problem on Saturday was when we took her to the beach, she drank some sea water and for an hour we had salt water enemas squirting out one end.....


----------



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

Another update- his energy is definitely back! Oh my is it back.


----------

